# Iverson snubbed



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=teamusaiversonsnub&prov=st&type=lgns

comments?

I hope Angola kicks USA's rear


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow....Any reason why? That's bull****.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

So Im suppose to believe that Iverson isnt in the top 22 players in the NBA today thats a bunch of bull****! Ive always hated that Rat-******* coach from Duke and i was looking forward to watching the summer olympics not anymore Im routing for Sammys team


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

go Haiti!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> go Haiti!!!!


I believe he said he might play for Canada


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, you knew that some stars were going to get screwed in the process of making this team. I'm surprised they said no so quickly though when it isn't apparent who they'll be getting to play behind Kobe. I hear Billups is being announced as on the team, but he has a child being born this summer. I'm not sure if Wade will accept or not, and I don't think Kidd was being considered. Carmelo is expected to be invited. They will also go after a shooter like Michael Redd, but he is undecided. Ray Allen is a no. Joe Johnson has been invited. Shawn Marion is a shoe-in, Stoudemire maybe depending on his rehab results.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Iverson did play okay, but I guess they must be trying to change the image of that atrocity that was the 2004 Olympic team. That team sucked. They got crushed by 19 by Puerto Rico! Are you kidding me? They lost to Argentina, Lithuania, Italy, and Puerto Rico AGAIN (who is even on that team besides carlos arroyo?) before the Olympics after 58 consecutive U.S. Wins. I think that was more of a reflection of the state of basketball in the United States rather than everyone else getting that much better. Even a B list of NBA players should've been able to win the gold medal.

Personally I think they should just send the Pistons over there.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

How old will Iversonbe when these games are played?


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

jaimedun34 said:


> How old will Iversonbe when these games are played?


33


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jaimedun34 said:


> How old will Iversonbe when these games are played?


Thats a good question and after thinking about it I think that could very well be one of the reasons hes not being invited even though i still disagree and say he wont be to old.

But if the team wants to have a chance in the games they better bring some ppl who can shoot the three ball cuz thats how the olympic games are won


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

wonderful job by team USA. don't select the one player who actually performed well in the olympics.

i feel unpatriotic for saying this, but i won't root for America because of it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who cares, the Olympics are meaningless. Why root against someone because they come from another country? We're all human beings.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who cares, the Olympics are meaningless. Why root against someone because they come from another country? We're all human beings.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Ai For Mvp!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> I believe he said he might play for Canada


Got a link for that? That would be hilarious.

Laurie


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> But if the team wants to have a chance in the games they better bring some ppl who can shoot the three ball cuz thats how the olympic games are won


Don't forget perimeter defense. We also can't give up the easy 3.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I didn't see the list of players who actually made the team, but how many are on the team that won the Bronze medal? 
Did Tim Duncan make it again? Who else?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

HKF said:


> Who cares, the Olympics are meaningless. Why root against someone because they come from another country? We're all human beings.


You know, the idea is not to root against someone. It's to root for someone. 

And worldwide, for country winning the Olympics means much more for the fans than winning NBA title.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> I didn't see the list of players who actually made the team, but how many are on the team that won the Bronze medal?
> Did Tim Duncan make it again? Who else?


Tim Duncan didn't make it because after the last Olympics he came out and said "FIBA sucks" and said he wouldn't play in Olympic competition again. I know they were going with roleplayers to fill spots, but Luke Ridnour over Iverson?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I am really disappointed that Iverson did not even make the group of 22. Of all the players who played in the 2004 Olympics, Iverson impressed me the most. It wasn’t for his play (which was very impressive by itself) but the way he treated the games. One article about AI really stood out after the Olympics were over.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/oly/summer04/basketball/columns/story?id=1870490

AI acted like a model citizen and was the only one to actually comment on how it was an honor just to play for his country, even if they didn’t win the gold medal. Throughout this season, he said over and over that he would be very interested in playing for USA again. Unlike many other stars, he is willing to sacrifice his rest time to play for his country. I felt that at the very least, USA Basketball should have enough courtesy to at least invite AI to tryout. If Coach K didn’t like AI’s style, he could have cut him later. I don’t know, but after everything AI gave for USA Basketball in 2004 and the signs he showed all season, I felt that USA Basketball was extremely rude to not even include AI in the list of 22.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

dcrono3 said:


> I am really disappointed that Iverson did not even make the group of 22. Of all the players who played in the 2004 Olympics, Iverson impressed me the most. It wasn’t for his play (which was very impressive by itself) but the way he treated the games. One article about AI really stood out after the Olympics were over.
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/oly/summer04/basketball/columns/story?id=1870490
> 
> AI acted like a model citizen and was the only one to actually comment on how it was an honor just to play for his country, even if they didn’t win the gold medal. Throughout this season, he said over and over that he would be very interested in playing for USA again. Unlike many other stars, he is willing to sacrifice his rest time to play for his country. I felt that at the very least, USA Basketball should have enough courtesy to at least invite AI to tryout. If Coach K didn’t like AI’s style, he could have cut him later. I don’t know, but after everything AI gave for USA Basketball in 2004 and the signs he showed all season, I felt that USA Basketball was extremely rude to not even include AI in the list of 22.


Great post. Totally agree.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Like some actors in Hollywood, AI is still being type cast as a shoot first player or ball hog. How esle can you explain leaving him off this team? 

And I believe Larry Brown also didn't give a ringing endorsement of Iverson to Colangelo.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Love it

bunch of white men sitting on up determining the lives of some black men

**** Colangelo and I hope it will be exposed how this team will nto be much better than the last team


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I haven't really posted about this, but Allen Iverson being left off of the USA basketball team is a disgrace to everybody involved. Anybody in the league would be hard pressed not to put him as one of the top 5 players in the league, and he couldn't be part of 22!? Who, out of anybody in the last Olympics, including Larry Brown, represented the US better? The man played with a broken thumb through half of it. And anybody saying they don't need another scorer is full of ****. He wasn't mainly a scorer on that team, was the second best defensive guard on the team(Wade), and the only reason he wasn't more of a point guard was because Brown refused to play him as one. His lack of presence on the team is, in my opinion, a stain on the name of everyone involved in the selection process.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Iverson deserves better from USA Basketball*



> Throughout his 10-year NBA career, Philadelphia 76ers guard Allen Iverson has been called many things, ranging from spectacular to selfish.
> 
> He is known for his quickness, his toughness, and of course his flat-out ability to score. What Iverson hasn't been called too often is patriotic. Critics have made too much of the cornrows and tattoos and not enough of his desire to represent his country with pride.
> 
> ...





> Before getting into his performance, the fact that Iverson kept his commitment to play for the team made him stand out among the stars. Only Iverson and Tim Duncan were the only superstars who kept their commitments. Among those who pulled out were Jason Kidd, Kobe Bryant, Ray Allen, Tracy McGrady, Karl Malone, Jermaine O'Neal and Mike Bibby. And that doesn't count the players who flat-out rejected invitations — Elton Brand, Vince Carter, Kenyon Martin, Shaquille O'Neal, Kevin Garnett, Rip Hamilton and Ben Wallace.
> 
> Throughout the process, Iverson talked about what an honor it was to play for his country. While others openly talked about their fear of traveling overseas in the wake of 9/11, Iverson embraced the opportunity. The year before, Iverson helped the U.S. go 10-0 and earn the gold medal at the FIBA Americas Olympic Qualifying Tournament in Puerto Rico. In eight games, he averaged a team-high 14.3 points before missing the final two contests with a sprained right thumb.
> 
> ...





> Iverson has demonstrated the Olympic ideals of loyalty, dedication and performance, while proudly representing his country. It would only be fitting if USA Basketball returned the favor.


LINK


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Iverson deserves better from USA Basketball*

It just goes to show they wanna 'look' competive. Well, they won't be medaling.


----------

